# Dallington Court



## Patalavaca

Discussion thread for Dallington Court. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## benjidog

I wonder if anyone has any information about Dallington Court after she was sold to Cia Nav. Punta Arenas S.A. Panama and renamed Irene in 1950. If you have, can you send me a PM as could then have a near enough complete life history.

Brian


----------



## Geoff4Fred

*Dallington Court & Fred Knaggs*

I am Fred Knaggs son in law. Fred served on Dallington Court and features in a couple of the posted photos. Fred recently died and was cremated on 4 Dec. I have Freds papers including a letter from Stan Mayes (? signed Chick) dated 22 Sept 03. I would love to be able to put dates on Freds time on this (and all the others) ship.


----------



## benjidog

Hi Geoff,

First of all my condolences to you and Fred Knaggs family.

Stan Mayes is a long-standing member of this site and I am sure will read this shortly - he provided me with most of the information about Dallington Court used on the site.

If there is anything about the ship in Fred's papers I would be very interested in seeing them - I will send you a Private Message with my email address in it after completing this note. In fact I would be interested in any of Fred's papers relating to his time at sea.

I have added a couple of photos from Stan here recently which you may find of interest: http://benjidog.co.uk/Court/index_files/Page1181.htm


----------



## stan mayes

Hello Geoff
I am very sorry to learn of the passing of Fred -a good pal and shipmate since 1940 -though we didn't sail together until 1946.
My condolences to his family and yourself in your sad loss..
I have been trying to contact Fred through letters to his pal Bill Hutchinson but I was recently informed that Bill has also sadly passed away..
I was known as Chick when I lived in Grays..born in Argent Street and lived in York Road and Hampden Road..
I have a list of Fred's ships and will check it..I do remember that he was in the tanker Toorak when sunk by a U boat..
It would be kind of you if you can help Brian regarding Fred's sea career.
Regards
Stan


----------



## Geoff4Fred

Stan
Thanks for your kind words. I have supplied a list of some 29 ships to Brian who is posting them on his site. I consolidated 3 or 4 lists which Fred had and I am sure your input was there. If you could help with dates for each ship that would be great


----------



## Peter Benson

*Fred Knaggs*

Sorry to read of your loss. I Understand from Stan, who I saw at the beginning of this month that my father, Peter Benson was a shipmates with Fred. We saw Fred's picture in a book about Thurrock and thats when Stan told me who he was and that they were shipmates. 

I have a list of the ships my father was on if it helps, if so send me a PM.

Not many of Dad's shipmates left now, the few that I know I am in contact with.


----------



## benjidog

Anyone who is interested can see the finished article about Fred Knaggs here: http://www.benjidog.co.uk/Recollections/index_files/Page358.htm


----------

